# Wie erstellt man diverse Auswahlboxen die Zusammenhängen?



## Guest (14. Jan 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche die Möglichkeit mehrere wie im Bild abgebildete Auswahlboxen zu erstellen, die mit einander verbunden sind und letztendlich einen Link ausführen.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das macht. Für eine nicht allzu komplizierte Lösung wäre ich Euch dankbar.








Für Eure Hilfe besten Dank
rave1


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2007)

was gibts da groß zu verbinden?
die sind alle 4 Exemplarvariablen,
wenn eine gesetzt wird, dann ändert sie evtl. den Inhalt der anderen,

erst mal so bauen, wenns Probleme gibt, dann weiter nachdenken


----------



## Marco13 (14. Jan 2007)

Ein bißchen pseudodocde mit Stichworten:


```
JComboBox kontinentComboBox;
JComboBox landComboBox;
...

meinPanel.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, anzahlDerBoxes));
initKontinentComboBox();
meinPanel.add(kontinentComboBox);
...

void initKontinentComboBox()
{
    kontinentComboBox = new JComboBox(...);
    kontinentComboBox.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
        {
            String kontinentName = e.getActionCommand();
            landComboBox = initLandComboBox(kontinentName);
            meinPanel.add(landComboBox);
        }
    }
}

void initLandComboBox(String kontinentName)
{
    landComboBox = new JComboBox(...);
    landComboBox.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
        {
            String landName = e.getActionCommand();
            landComboBox = initStadtComboBox(landName);
            meinPanel.add(stadtComboBox);
        }
    }
}

...
```

Gibt aber noch 1000 andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Jan 2007)

Bist du dir btw sicher, dass du Java und nicht Javascript meinst?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## rave1 (14. Jan 2007)

Ihr habt recht ich müsste es wohl in javascript haben.

Ist das Möglich bin Anfänger.

Besten Dank
rave1


----------

